# Tortoises and rain



## yoda3106

What are peoples views on tortoises and rain?? For instance, would you leave them out in rain?? When would you draw the line on what type of rain is to much etc etc 

Me, I worry even if its cloudy and it's spitting a little, I always bring them in like today, they were chilling but it's been quite cloudy but not horrible, so I left them out, now, were going out, so I went to check on them, and it started spitting a little now I've brought them in!!! Cause I'm not sure on leaving them when I rains even a little!! But I've been wondering, we only now and up untill the end of the month, only get the littlest of rain and cloudy days, the rest of the days are sunshine and temps up in the late 20s, may onwards, it's very very hot in Cyprus through untill sept so it's in my head now, seens this is the case, do I let them live outside and let them get used to a little bit of rain or keep bringing them in and hope it doesn't bother them to much?? They have decent shelter and loads of it, I just worry they'll get a cold!! ( also, bringing them in, they haven't got a bulb cause it popped and were waiting on one but they have a standard bulb for the time being and a heat mat)

Please leave your view!!  hope you understand this question haha

Thanks in advance dan


----------



## cherylim

yoda3106 said:


> What are peoples views on tortoises and rain?? For instance, would you leave them out in rain?? When would you draw the line on what type of rain is to much etc etc
> 
> Me, I worry even if its cloudy and it's spitting a little, I always bring them in like today, they were chilling but it's been quite cloudy but not horrible, so I left them out, now, were going out, so I went to check on them, and it started spitting a little now I've brought them in!!! Cause I'm not sure on leaving them when I rains even a little!! But I've been wondering, we only now and up untill the end of the month, only get the littlest of rain and cloudy days, the rest of the days are sunshine and temps up in the late 20s, may onwards, it's very very hot in Cyprus through untill sept so it's in my head now, seens this is the case, do I let them live outside and let them get used to a little bit of rain or keep bringing them in and hope it doesn't bother them to much?? They have decent shelter and loads of it, I just worry they'll get a cold!! ( also, bringing them in, they haven't got a bulb cause it popped and were waiting on one but they have a standard bulb for the time being and a heat mat)
> 
> Please leave your view!!  hope you understand this question haha
> 
> Thanks in advance dan




If it were still warm enough, I'd leave Emrys outside in the rain. I've not had that opportunity yet - this year, rain has always been preceded by cold, but if it gets to mid-summer and we have rain and it's warm, he'll be staying out. He loves being sprayed and enjoys the shower, so I'm looking forward to him experiencing rain.


----------



## Tom

Many factors here. In my area, it gets really cold when it rains. Often 40s or 50s. So all of mine are already in because of the temp, not because of the rain. However, in some areas, like AZ in summer or the deep south anytime, warm rain is pretty typical. In that case, I would let the quantity of rain be the determining factor. If they were getting wet from a warm rain on a warm day, I think that is awesome. If it is a torrential down pour and the pen might flood, well then I'd bring them in.


----------



## yoda3106

cherylim said:


> If it were still warm enough, I'd leave Emrys outside in the rain. I've not had that opportunity yet - this year, rain has always been preceded by cold, but if it gets to mid-summer and we have rain and it's warm, he'll be staying out. He loves being sprayed and enjoys the shower, so I'm looking forward to him experiencing rain.



The shower?? Lol you mean you leave him in the shower lol


----------



## cherylim

yoda3106 said:


> The shower?? Lol you mean you leave him in the shower lol



Sometimes, yes. As well as giving him regular soaks I occasionally have the shower on for him. He's free to move away from it, but a lot of the time he'll make his way over and sit underneath it and stretch his head out, so I expect he'd like rain in warm weather.


----------



## EKLC

Being wet really accelerates heat loss, so just make sure that if its raining it's warm enough


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't bring my tortoises in when it rains, but I make sure they're all inside their houses where its dry.


----------



## Katherine

Definitely depends but I do not generally bring them in when it rains. In rains often here, and my tortoises seem to enjoy it. That said my area is prone to flooding, and if there is a heavy storm blowing through I will bring in hatchlings and anyone under 5inches. All of them have access to highground and dry shelter, however they aren't always bright enough to use it. I have come home during unexpected flash flooding before to find a good part of my juvenile enclosure flooded, and 7/13 Sulcatas that were in there were frantically swimming in the flooded part despite the fact that there was plenty of dry land for them to stand on. Since then, long term heavy rain or flood warnings warrant me moving the little guys. My adults stay out regardless unless there is threats of tornado or hurricane, and even then it's a case by case basis.


----------



## yoda3106

It's been about 20 degrees here today but It showered a little but It was warm, I was in shorts n t-shirt lol would this be ok for them? They also have a rabbit hutch for housing full of hay so would this be adequate for them when its a little heavier?


----------



## Madkins007

ASSUMING a good, dry shelter, then the key issue for me is temps. Thunderstorms, for example, are famous for dropping temps quite a bit while a shower usually does not so much.


----------



## Baoh

I leave mine outside when it rains, as they experience the same in nature without ill effect.


----------



## Tom

Baoh said:


> I leave mine outside when it rains, as they experience the same in nature without ill effect.



This totally depends on the species and where in the world you are. African rain on a 90-100 degree day is NOT the same as Southern CA rain in winter on a 45 degree day for a sulcata.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Baoh said:


> I leave mine outside when it rains, as they experience the same in nature without ill effect.



2nd this...as long as the enclosure allows the extra water to run off or there's large rock/logs to climb upon (my enclosures have both features) before it gets dangerously deep, I leave mine out to enjoy a warm rain shower (and it gets my daughter's male Ornate box turtle "in the mood" to give her females plenty of opportunities to be "recipients of his reproductive glee"! ) 

Tom makes a VERY valid point: As long as it's 70F or better, it's fine for a Hermann's, Greek, Russian or Marignated tortoise...not sure about the more tropical or delicate species. Be aware of what conditions are safe for your specimens.


----------



## Baoh

Tom said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I leave mine outside when it rains, as they experience the same in nature without ill effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This totally depends on the species and where in the world you are. African rain on a 90-100 degree day is NOT the same as Southern CA rain in winter on a 45 degree day for a sulcata.
Click to expand...


It also is not freezing rain in a Michigan winter, but I assume the intelligence of tortoise keepers should be high enough that they know the difference.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Ours love the rain.


----------



## yoda3106

So in cyprus, technically, with the weather and temp being mid 20s, the rain should be warm rain right?? Lol

And what temps are we looking at for Greeks?? I know to an extent, just wana be sure!!


----------



## JoesMum

Dan, if my Greek loves the rain in the UK, yours will adore it in Cyprus!

They will be absolutely fine!


----------



## yoda3106

JoesMum said:


> Dan, if my Greek loves the rain in the UK, yours will adore it in Cyprus!
> 
> They will be absolutely fine!



Haha I'm sure you know very well now that I worry about what's right for our torts  just want them being happy lol and I guess if yours love the uk rain, ours would be fine here ha where abouts in uk are ya? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## JoesMum

I'm in Kent and to be honest we haven't had enough rain in the last couple of years. Hose pipe bans and dried out lawns and it's only April 

Joe retreats to his cold frame or under a bush usually if it's colder rain, but in the summer he'll be marching around in it.

We had major hail storms last week. They were very sudden and completely unexpected, sunshine to 1cm diameter hail stones in seconds. Joe was outside when it started and I'm afraid I left him to it. To my amazement he was stomping round in the hail and didn't go for cover! It must have been so noisy on his shell... it was deafening in our conservatory! A few minutes later and the sun was out again and he carried on as if it hadn't happened while the hail melted around him


----------



## dmarcus

I do not force any outside tortoises to go into there enclosure when we have rain unless I know we are going to have severe weather and in that case I would rather play it safe.


----------



## yoda3106

JoesMum said:


> I'm in Kent and to be honest we haven't had enough rain in the last couple of years. Hose pipe bans and dried out lawns and it's only April
> 
> Joe retreats to his cold frame or under a bush usually if it's colder rain, but in the summer he'll be marching around in it.
> 
> We had major hail storms last week. They were very sudden and completely unexpected, sunshine to 1cm diameter hail stones in seconds. Joe was outside when it started and I'm afraid I left him to it. To my amazement he was stomping round in the hail and didn't go for cover! It must have been so noisy on his shell... it was deafening in our conservatory! A few minutes later and the sun was out again and he carried on as if it hadn't happened while the hail melted around him



And there's me worrying about a little drizzle of rain lol makes me laugh thou every time I read this, can just imagine joe storming around in it lol like a little warrior haha why I worry I don't know, they come across it in the wild so why would it bother them lol have you seen my hut that I added on to my enclosure??


----------



## JoesMum

I saw your hut, it looks good. Is the floor earth? I put some hay in Joe's cold frame (which is on earth) and he likes to dig into that.

Joe's back inside again at the moment as it's got quite cold again. He doesn't seem to mind. It's weird that he seems to know what's happening outside despite the temperature being steady in his room according to my max/min thermometer.


----------



## yoda3106

JoesMum said:


> I saw your hut, it looks good. Is the floor earth? I put some hay in Joe's cold frame (which is on earth) and he likes to dig into that.
> 
> Joe's back inside again at the moment as it's got quite cold again. He doesn't seem to mind. It's weird that he seems to know what's happening outside despite the temperature being steady in his room according to my max/min thermometer.



Yeah it has, it's pretty much a quarter earth then the rest is full of hay on top of it so they can dig down and keep warm!! There not that fussed on it yet thou  they prefer the littler hut lol which also has earth and hay, I'd prefer them in the bigger one thou lol tonight I'm bathing them then going to place them in there for the night and hope they stay for the night!! Lol I'm being brave thou, I'm keeping them out for this week :s cause it's suppose nice day and night lol plus I'm going home to the uk for a week from the 25th and instead of them staying in there tank at a friends and not gettin any outside time, I'm going to leave them in there enclosure and have people feed them mornings and check on them during the day, so really, I'm getting them used to it!! They should be fine right? Lol


----------



## EddieW

I leave my 9 year old Red Foot out in the rain all the time. He seems to love it. If it ever gets to be to much rain he will go inside his covered and dry house but more often than night he will be out in the mud the rain creates and loving it.


----------



## JoesMum

yoda3106 said:


> JoesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your hut, it looks good. Is the floor earth? I put some hay in Joe's cold frame (which is on earth) and he likes to dig into that.
> 
> Joe's back inside again at the moment as it's got quite cold again. He doesn't seem to mind. It's weird that he seems to know what's happening outside despite the temperature being steady in his room according to my max/min thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it has, it's pretty much a quarter earth then the rest is full of hay on top of it so they can dig down and keep warm!! There not that fussed on it yet thou  they prefer the littler hut lol which also has earth and hay, I'd prefer them in the bigger one thou lol tonight I'm bathing them then going to place them in there for the night and hope they stay for the night!! Lol I'm being brave thou, I'm keeping them out for this week :s cause it's suppose nice day and night lol plus I'm going home to the uk for a week from the 25th and instead of them staying in there tank at a friends and not gettin any outside time, I'm going to leave them in there enclosure and have people feed them mornings and check on them during the day, so really, I'm getting them used to it!! They should be fine right? Lol
Click to expand...

LOL  

They should be fine... I doubt there'll be a major freeze in Cyprus in the next few weeks!

You can't make them sleep where you want... they'll always make their own choices regardless! I do find that Joe rejects his cold frame if I put too much hay in, so you could try taking some out!


----------



## yoda3106

EddieW said:


> I leave my 9 year old Red Foot out in the rain all the time. He seems to love it. If it ever gets to be to much rain he will go inside his covered and dry house but more often than night he will be out in the mud the rain creates and loving it.



How big is your 9year old? I'd like to see our 3 in the rain lol


----------



## yoda3106

JoesMum said:


> LOL
> 
> They should be fine... I doubt there'll be a major freeze in Cyprus in the next few weeks!
> 
> You can't make them sleep where you want... they'll always make their own choices regardless! I do find that Joe rejects his cold frame if I put too much hay in, so you could try taking some out!



Ha I doubt it to lol there wasn't last night lol

I didn't in the end, I just put them in and they went were they wanted, just want to go out and find them now lol I'm on edge but I'm going to leave them to wake up naturally!! Lol well, I've put there food in so that might tempt them out haha oh, I hope there ok!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

They can handle a few 'rainy days' where activity is low and little food is eaten. They have to in the wild.

If the weather is cold for a prolonged period - weeks not days - that's when problems come.

You are more likely to have problems mid summer trying to get the temperature under 40C! You will find then that they are only active very early in the morning and very late at night. Joe slows down by day outside if the temp is about 28 or more (not often ) but he's a soft Northerner now!


----------



## yoda3106

JoesMum said:


> They can handle a few 'rainy days' where activity is low and little food is eaten. They have to in the wild.
> 
> If the weather is cold for a prolonged period - weeks not days - that's when problems come.
> 
> You are more likely to have problems mid summer trying to get the temperature under 40C! You will find then that they are only active very early in the morning and very late at night. Joe slows down by day outside if the temp is about 28 or more (not often ) but he's a soft Northerner now!



Oh great lol July thru to end of August it's pretty much usually 45 or above lol I'll have fun haha I've noticed it lately, they've not been so active during the day but come the evening there abit more active!! 

Well, my female, Hetty, is all but awake, my boys in the other hand.............well, need I say haha do I still leave them to wake naturally or wake them? It's 11.30 here, it's between now and 12 they all wake up!


----------



## JoesMum

Leave them to do it naturally... your boys are on home territory, they'll be fine. They sound like most human boys... they struggle to get up in the morning!


----------



## yoda3106

JoesMum said:


> Leave them to do it naturally... your boys are on home territory, they'll be fine. They sound like most human boys... they struggle to get up in the morning!



Well, as we talking, there stirring lol Fred's head was poking out and Henry was moving about lol it's always about this time of the day guranteed!! Oh, they are like human boys, always late getting up haha


----------

